

The Perl UTF-8 and utf8 Encoding Mess - bootload
http://jeremy.zawodny.com/blog/archives/010546.html

======
SwellJoe
Lest anyone get the wrong idea: Perl has very nearly the nicest and most
automagic Unicode support of any language I know of--despite this interesting
quirk of Encode.pm. Perl is certainly stronger and more complete than Python,
which many consider "good" Unicode support. Ruby doesn't even try, and Lua is
about on par with Ruby. I'm unfamiliar with Java, though I imagine it must
have pretty good support, and C# is too new not to have had Unicode from the
beginning.

It _is_ , perhaps, unfortunate that there are these subtle ways to shoot
yourself in the foot in Perl. It's an accusation that is leveled at the
language in reference to more than just Unicode, and not always unfairly.

